# Alkohol



## CukeSpookem (18 Sep. 2015)

----


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Immerhin er benutzt den Zebrastreifen


----------



## krawutz (19 Sep. 2015)

Das ist ein leitender Angestellter aus dem Qualitätsmanagement eines bekannten 
Straßenmarkierungsanbringungsundbeseitigungsunternehmens bei der Arbeit.


----------



## wolf2000 (19 Sep. 2015)

Und was passiert, wenn ich Wodka-Redbull trinke ??


----------



## CukeSpookem (19 Sep. 2015)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn ich Wodka-Redbull trinke ??


--------------


----------



## Fischi12345 (15 Nov. 2015)

zu tief ins glas geschaut


----------

